# 100% Solids 7000 sq ft



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Did a warehouse floor in a hospital bed manufacturing plant. Here is the loading dock. 2 mils pre prime 100% Solids and 16mils 100% Solids Silver gray topcoat. This pic is 48 hours after squeegee and back roll. Plus new Croc spikes. No straps to drag in epoxy and no tape. Much safer and no slip.


----------

